# Core i5 with Integrated Graphics + Intel H55 Express Chipset

## icmp_request

Hello! I'm thinking of buying a corei5-660 on a motherboard with an Intel H55 Express Chipset.

Does anyone know if it's fully compatible with the Kernel 2.6.34+ ?

I mean video (that comes from the processor), audio (HD Audio), networking (Intel® 82578DC Gigabit), SATA Controller, USB, etc.

I've tried to google but didn't find much info so I wonder if anyone is using or knows where I can find more info about it...

Thanks in advance!

----------

## Gusar

I have a Core i3 with a Gigabyte H55 mainboard. Everything fully supported. If you'll be watching Blu-rays, kernel 2.6.35 will give you hardware h264 decoding via VAAPI.

----------

## icmp_request

Thanks Gusar! Some guys report problems specially with the integrated video...

What about Intel P55 Express Chipset does you or anyone have?

----------

## agent_jdh

I've got a Gigabyte P55M-UD2 board with a Core i5 760, bought exactly one week ago, works perfectly.

----------

## icmp_request

Good to know, thanks!

----------

## MikeRostermund

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

> I've got a Gigabyte P55M-UD2 board with a Core i5 760, bought exactly one week ago, works perfectly.

 

I got bought a Gigabyte GA-H55M-S2H motherboard with Intel Core i5-650 for my new media center.

I just seem to have a problem with the graphics driver.

What kernel did you use, and what driver for xorg-server etc. ?

I've already made sure that i got DRM activated for i915 in my 2.6.34-r1 kernel, but when i browse the interface of xbmc the

interface lags quite a bit (btw. i do not use any window manager on this machine - only want xbmc running).

Any suggestions?

----------

## EatMeerkats

 *MikeRostermund wrote:*   

>  *agent_jdh wrote:*   I've got a Gigabyte P55M-UD2 board with a Core i5 760, bought exactly one week ago, works perfectly. 
> 
> I got bought a Gigabyte GA-H55M-S2H motherboard with Intel Core i5-650 for my new media center.
> 
> I just seem to have a problem with the graphics driver.
> ...

 

I would try unmasking the latest x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel and x11-libs/libdrm.  According to http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_HD_Graphics, a fairly recent version of the Intel video driver is recommended. I haven't had any problems with the 2.12 drivers on my mobile i5.

----------

## jodel

I have an i5-650 with a MSI H55 Board. I only run gentoo amd64 stable and it works perfectly with intel 2.9.1, kernel 2.6.34 and xorg 1.7.7

----------

## MikeRostermund

 *jodel wrote:*   

> I have an i5-650 with a MSI H55 Board. I only run gentoo amd64 stable and it works perfectly with intel 2.9.1, kernel 2.6.34 and xorg 1.7.7

 

Did you activate KMS in the kernel?

----------

## jodel

 *MikeRostermund wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you activate KMS in the kernel?

 

yes, of course. It works perfectly in 1920x1080.

here's my kernel config:

http://pastebin.com/xjuVUB2T

----------

## icmp_request

Thanks so much jodel! Did you try compiz?

----------

## jodel

 *icmp_request wrote:*   

> Thanks so much jodel! Did you try compiz?

 

no. I'm running x11-wm/awesome, a minimalistic tiling window manager and no desktop environment. I also did not try anything 3d-related, but I have no issues watching HD movies if that helps.

----------

## MikeRostermund

 *jodel wrote:*   

>  *icmp_request wrote:*   Thanks so much jodel! Did you try compiz? 
> 
> no. I'm running x11-wm/awesome, a minimalistic tiling window manager and no desktop environment. I also did not try anything 3d-related, but I have no issues watching HD movies if that helps.

 

I updated xorg-server, xf86-video-intel and my kernel to the latest versions.

Now it seems to work properly. At least xbmc doesn't lag in the menu.

But did you do anything specific to be able to use 1920x1080 resolution (if you even use that resolution)?

It seems like my xorg-server is not very happy about changing the resolution to anything else than the default resulution 1024x768. Because if i do then it only uses the upper left corner of my TV and the rest of the screen turns black. I don't use any xorg.conf, any idea's?

----------

## Gusar

What exactly is your scenario; one display, two displays? Post the output of 'xrandr'

----------

## MikeRostermund

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> What exactly is your scenario; one display, two displays? Post the output of 'xrandr'

 

I've only got my TV connected to the machine through the HDMI port onboard on the motherboard. Here is my xrandr output.

Seems like X actually does run the right resolution? But why doesnt xbmc work with that same resolution? -_-

```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192

VGA1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

HDMI2 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 160mm x 90mm

   1920x1080      60.0*+

   1600x1200      60.0

   1680x1050      60.0

   1280x1024      75.0     60.0

   1440x900       75.0     59.9

   1280x960       60.0

   1360x768       60.0

   1280x800       59.8

   1152x864       75.0

   1280x720       50.0     60.0

   1024x768       75.1     70.1     60.0

   832x624        74.6

   800x600        72.2     75.0     60.3

   640x480        72.8     75.0     66.7     60.0

   720x400        70.1

HDMI3 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

DP2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

DP3 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

```

----------

## MikeRostermund

I've fixed my problem with the resolution problems in xbmc.

The problem was that my computer was started with both VGA and HDMI connected which screwed it all up.

Restarted the computer with only the HDMI cable connected and now it works!  :Smile: 

----------

